# How important is Image Stabilization?



## Ragada (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to buy Canon A2200 Digital Camera (14 MP, 720P Video).It doesn't has Image Stabilization feature.

My budget is around Rs.5500 & requirements are 14 MP , 720P Video. Is it better to buy this or any other camera in this range?


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 19, 2012)

Under that budget A2200 is a great choice. 
Only go for Canon. It'll satisfy you. 

IS will help you to capture images without shaking disturbances. When you are ON the move in a vehicle, you'll get images without shaking. 
IS helps to stabilize the image when full zoomed and when recording a video.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 20, 2012)

Just one thing, It is important.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 20, 2012)

Normal snaps taken by most of the amateur photographers appear blurry due to light movements during raw image capture. Image stabilizer helps solve this problem.

My camera does not have image stabilizer. Most of my snaps appear blurry.


----------

